
Academic expert says Google and Facebook’s AI researchers aren’t doing science - master_yoda_1
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/07/14/academic-expert-says-google-and-facebooks-ai-researchers-arent-doing-science/
======
sddfd
So, I guess it is hard to get good ML/AI PhD students these days, given what
private companies are offering.

